# Blind Spot Monitoring (BSM) system Retrofit - anyone done that?



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I upgraded my van to chrome mirrors, they have these little triangles on mirror surfaces. 
The BSM system also consists of a BSM module and BSM sensors hidden on the sides of the rear bumper. 
Is the van prewired for that? 
Anyone installed it? 

Then I also found this as an accessory - http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en...Id=1001&pc=30247&GroupId=2015&SubGroupId=8007 
but this system looks to be functioning differently, since it installs some weird radar-detector-looking things under the mirrors


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

I think your chance of getting some of these premium options on your SE are going to be more trouble than they're worth. Pretty much anything to add to the van needs to "turned on" at the ECU level with the Chrysler StarScan system. With the cost of adding SEL features (when possible) to an SE or even SEL Premium options to an SEL, it's just cost-prohibitive. You most likely will not find anyone to has added these features to their SE since Chrysler makes adding items such a pain in the ass. :banghead:


----------

